# Las Vegas Photographer



## ngaerlan (Mar 21, 2011)

For those of you who live in Las Vegas, or will be visiting Las Vegas and would need a photographer for any occasion please visit www.ninogphotography.com !

I have low rates and offering coupons !


----------



## aliaks (Apr 14, 2011)

You have a good eye, ngaerlan. But you really need to improve your portfolio. It is hard to find a paying client, especially wedding photography client, without good samples of your work. In my understanding, you've just started. A tip from my "start": I worked several weddings free (just for the portfolio). It is easier for starters to find a bride-to-be / client-on-budget.


----------

